# Saturday, 4/8/06



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchills in Boston, 3 PM, anyone in?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe

I will let you know tommorow. Does sound good though.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will try. May be closer to 5. We are cleaning out my house to get it ready for the sale. Do not know what time I will be done.


----------

